# Sources for 9.1



## minimike (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi there,

Just a question, what is the correct URL about the Source for FreeBSD 9.1

http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/

or

http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9


cheers Darko


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2012)

The first one, the second will give you the sources for 9-STABLE.


----------



## minimike (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------

